# SUPER Mario Odyssey 64



## DeoNaught (Jun 16, 2017)

Modder Kaze Emanuar Has Created a Mod for Super Mario 64 called Super Mario Odyssey 64. 
Gives Mario the ability to control enemies, and such, like in super Mario Odyssey. 

See it for yourself



You can get it HERE

Source (KOTATKU)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 16, 2017)

I already saw that today
it's a really cool hack, it's very glitched too XD


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2017)

Seems to be called C$D.


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 19, 2017)

This looks awesome!


----------



## migles (Jun 19, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Seems to be called C$D.


sadly if the mod get's worked on, nontiendo will do it...

they don't want the costumers to know we can create better games than them, specially for ancient devices like the 64


----------



## bowser (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow that is super impressive!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 19, 2017)

This looks awesome.  I'm very tempted to play that mod (if available, I'm guessing) but gonna wait for SMO.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 19, 2017)

Saw it before from somewhere. Nice and clever hack but I do not want to replay it anyway. Thanks thought.


----------



## Coto (Jun 19, 2017)

this will be the fastest C & D to ever happen in 2017


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 19, 2017)

Coto said:


> this will be the fastest C & D to ever happen in 2017


There's those who compare SEGA to Nintendo and say that SEGA appreciates the fan-works but actually, they only do because they're in the gutter otherwise they'd be throwing C&D's left and right.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 19, 2017)

In before Nintendo Cease and Desist.


----------



## queendude (Jun 20, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Seems to be called C$D.


It's called Canadian dollar?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 20, 2017)

The more articles there will be, the higher the chances of C&D. But it's justified tho, as Kaze is distributing prepatched ROMs.


----------



## assassinz (Jun 20, 2017)

Will this play on real hardware with a flashcart like Everdrive?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 20, 2017)

assassinz said:


> Will this play on real hardware with a flashcart like Everdrive?


In theory, nope. ROM hacks usually never play on N64 flashcarts, or need a special version. Supporting flashcarts would be a pain in the ass anyway.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 20, 2017)

assassinz said:


> Will this play on real hardware with a flashcart like Everdrive?


I've done an .exdelta version for DSTWO Supercard. You need to download this read and the "Patch!" instructions thoroughly and it should work on a flashcard. I'm not sure myself if it works ok but you can try it out, it should!>
You need the rom"0037 - Super Mario 64 DS (U)(Trashman)"
for it to work with the xdelta.ui app properly.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

assassinz said:


> Will this play on real hardware with a flashcart like Everdrive?


Probably not, but you could try


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 20, 2017)

Can someone make a .cia of this?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 20, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Can someone make a .cia of this?


If this is sarcasm, try to make it slightly more obvious 
If not....


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 20, 2017)

migles said:


> sadly if the mod get's worked on, nontiendo will do it...
> 
> they don't want the costumers to know we can create better games than them, specially for ancient devices like the 64



I dunno, there are a lot of Mario 64 mods and romhacks online that I've not seen Nintendo go after.  Seems like romhacks aren't quite so high on their radar.


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 20, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> If this is sarcasm, try to make it slightly more obvious
> If not....


why, is that a bad thing that I would like to play the mod on my 3ds?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> why, is that a bad thing that I would like to play the mod on my 3ds?


You can't play N64 games on 3ds as of right now


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Jun 20, 2017)

assassinz said:


> Will this play on real hardware with a flashcart like Everdrive?



Just tested it on my EverDrive 64 v2.5 and it seems to works, although the hat throw in linked to the L button??


----------



## DeadPixelMan (Apr 21, 2020)

iQue said:


> Just tested it on my EverDrive 64 v2.5 and it seems to works, although the hat throw in linked to the L button??


Can you show a video of it running on real hardware?


----------



## jnl1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes, any videos showing this on real hardware would be great!


----------

